# Need help rolling some aluminum fenders



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a set of deep aluminum fenders that are in dire need of some love. Can anyone here massage them back into shape? Or direct me towards someone who can? I know these are quite delicate & cannot be rolled like steel fenders, so a steady & experienced hand is needed. Thanks so much. Mike


















Worst of the two is the rear. I have no idea if this can be repaired. Would be great if it can


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 11, 2014)

I would run it past Wes the fender doctor and see what he thinks.
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------

